# Court ruling on Lead paint



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought this was worth a read.
Hopefully I am not duplicating a post.

http://www.durabilityanddesign.com/news/?fuseaction=view&id=4728&trackid=%trackid%

Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting.

I've always wondered about the legal logic that assessed blame and damages for past production and distribution of products that were legal at the time.

And also for the imposition of liability on one company for injuries caused by another company that it acquired, especially when no laws were broken. 

Now, in the case of wanton polluters who knew they were dumping hazardous wastes in a irresponsible manner, well that's different, even if another company bought them.

But the lead paint issue is different. Lead paint was legal for many years. How can a company be held responsible for obeying the law? 

And how can one assess any proportion of blame when it can not be proved to what percent a company's product contributed any harm?

It's never sat well with me. 




wallcovering installer, ma


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

In 1850 the only known carcinogen that could be found in a blood sample was lead. Now 160 years later, there are over 150 known carcinogens circulating through our veins, lead being perhaps the least harmful of all of them. Yet what's getting the bad rap now, lead. How about they start going after the sources of the remainder 149 poisons in our blood.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill, good points, I like the first comment (on the article Sage posted) comparing it to the tobacco industry.

Plain, OSHA is working on that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

Are you talking about the comment from Catherine Brooks that said, "These manufacturers can be major corporate contributors to lead poisoning prevention programs. The tobacco industry is doing this successfully. " 

Before I go further, let me assure people that I do use tobacco, but really try not to be addicted (paint me delusional). I do have a love hate relationship.

The tobacco industry is NOT contributing to tobacco addiction programs. They are giving lip service out of one side of their mouths while still targeting children, certain classes of people that appear susceptible, and other countries.

The tobacco industry is NOT trying to put themselves out of business. 

Lead has been banned and great strides have been made to not poison a new generation. 

Sorry about the rant, but there is BIG difference between lead and tobacco prevention programs. 

(DAMN, now I want a butt)


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree lead and tobacco is no comparison. Both are bad for you and I agree with government for cracking down on lead the way the have been, I read an article that said 70% of america's imprisoned population has had lead poison at one point of there lives.


----------

